# Ask Mortimer a Question you like



## Mortimer

As the topic title...


----------



## TheOldSchool

What is our purpose for being here?


----------



## Mortimer

TheOldSchool said:


> What is our purpose for being here?



you mean on this forum or our existence in general?

On this forum at least for me to ask questions, inform myself and to entertain myself (pass time) and for communication with other people.
Our existence in general is to serve God, do good deeds, and finally enter into the next life.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?


----------



## Mortimer

Ringel05 said:


> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?



No I cant.


----------



## Ringel05

Mortimer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I cant.
Click to expand...

Then what good are ya?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why do you think you're white when you're clearly not?


----------



## DarkFury

*What is the largest animal in Serbia that you can hunt and kill?*


----------



## Mortimer

Matthew said:


> Why do you think you're white when you're clearly not?



Why do you think that "I think im White". I dont think Im White. Did I ever clearly stated that Im white ? No, I asked others if they think Im White it was a question but not a statement. I never said "Im white".


----------



## Mortimer

DarkFury said:


> *What is the largest animal in Serbia that you can hunt and kill?*



probably a bear, but i dont know if it is legal to hunt and to kill him, only under certain circumstances maybe if he is wild and dangerous then they could hunt him and kill him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey


----------



## Mortimer

CrusaderFrank said:


> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey



I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.


----------



## DarkFury

*I have an artist friend who lives in Serbia. Nationally know Dora zacora ?????????? I can't spell her last name.
Do you know who I am talking about?*


----------



## Mortimer

DarkFury said:


> *I have an artist friend who lives in Serbia. Nationally know Dora zacora ?????????? I can't spell her last name.
> Do you know who I am talking about?*



No I dont know her, sorry friend. Its cool that you have a friend from Serbia.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

What is The Meaning of Life?


----------



## Mortimer

Bob Blaylock said:


> What is The Meaning of Life?



to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?


----------



## DarkFury

*My friend Dora often talks about growing up during the bombings and air raids. Did you as well?*


----------



## deannalw

el05 said:


> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?




Use a FLIR. The air around your pooter will light up pretty


----------



## deannalw

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...




When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?


----------



## yiostheoy

DarkFury said:


> *What is the largest animal in Serbia that you can hunt and kill?*


This would be my own favorite question too.

Because in the USA including Alaska it is a grizzly/brown bear.

And if you miss your shot and just wound him/her, the bear will double back and backtrack you and hunt your azz down and kill and eat you.


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
Click to expand...

My fridge is always relatively clean.

It's never really full.

I only use it for current foods and leftovers, and I have the leftovers the next day.


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> el05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a FLIR. The air around your pooter will light up pretty
Click to expand...

I don't even want to know how and why you already know this deannalw !!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mortimer said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
Click to expand...

  You're wrong.

It's a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.


----------



## Mortimer

deannalw said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
Click to expand...


probably soon


----------



## deannalw

Morcreated17097218 said:
			
		

> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
Click to expand...



I wasn't created outta dirt mister!


----------



## yiostheoy

DarkFury said:


> *My friend Dora often talks about growing up during the bombings and air raids. Did you as well?*


Poor kid.

She must be loaded with PTSD already.


----------



## Mortimer

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?



i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.


----------



## Mortimer

DarkFury said:


> *My friend Dora often talks about growing up during the bombings and air raids. Did you as well?*



No I live since 1990 in Austria. The bombing was in 1999. I watched it only on TV.


----------



## deannalw

Mortimer said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably soon
Click to expand...


Clearly you have no telepathic powers. My brother, hubby and I are experts at being so lazy, it's hard to tell at times that we are still alive


----------



## Mortimer

Bob Blaylock said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> It's a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.
Click to expand...


We can agree to disagree, this is what I believe in. You are free to believe something else.


----------



## Mortimer

deannalw said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly you have no telepathic powers. My brother, hubby and I are experts at being so lazy, it's hard to tell at times that we are still alive
Click to expand...


probably when the fridge starts stinking you would clean it up. Im lazy too but when something is not right then i clean it up.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a FLIR. The air around your pooter will light up pretty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even want to know how and why you already know this deannalw !!
Click to expand...


It's best I remain mum.


----------



## MisterBeale

Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?



This question only he can answer.


----------



## deannalw

Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
Wormss haunt me so


----------



## Mortimer

deannalw said:


> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle. You see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so



most likely they lack intelligence.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
Click to expand...

What is the question again.

Please use another word besides "trolling".

This word is meaningless.


----------



## deannalw

Mortimer said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle. You see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most likely they lack intelligence.
Click to expand...


I'll say


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so


This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the question again.
> 
> Please use another word besides "trolling".
> 
> This word is meaningless.
Click to expand...


I was wondering what trolling meant...


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle. You see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most likely they lack intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say
Click to expand...

No that is not why.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle. You see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most likely they lack intelligence.
Click to expand...

No this is not why.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
Click to expand...


I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
Click to expand...

To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.
Click to expand...

The only thing I know about armadillos is that they are the natural hosts for the leprosy bacteria.

Best to leave them alone.


Eating armadillos blamed for leprosy in the South


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty
Click to expand...

We had to dissect a worm, a fish, an amphibian, a reptile, a bird, and a mammal.

For a mammal they use cats.

I still have nightmares about the poor cat.

The other animals I did not care that much about.


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to dissect a worm, a fish, an amphibian, a reptile, a bird, and a mammal.
> 
> For a mammal they use cats.
> 
> I still have nightmares about the poor cat.
> 
> The other animals I did not care that much about.
Click to expand...

I would rather dissect a roast chicken or a prime rib.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I know about armadillos is that they are the natural hosts for the leprosy bacteria.
> 
> Best to leave them alone.
> 
> 
> Eating armadillos blamed for leprosy in the South
Click to expand...


I'd never seen one till we got here to MO. They were all over the highway. Instead of splatting they crack across the back and made me cry and gag all the way into town


----------



## yiostheoy

deannalw said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I know about armadillos is that they are the natural hosts for the leprosy bacteria.
> 
> Best to leave them alone.
> 
> 
> Eating armadillos blamed for leprosy in the South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd never seen one till we got here to MO. They were all over the highway. Instead of splatting they crack across
Click to expand...

I normally slow down for animals, but not brake.

Braking is dangerous.

Slowing down is ok.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to dissect a worm, a fish, an amphibian, a reptile, a bird, and a mammal.
> 
> For a mammal they use cats.
> 
> I still have nightmares about the poor cat.
> 
> The other animals I did not care that much about.
Click to expand...


ACK!


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to dissect a worm, a fish, an amphibian, a reptile, a bird, and a mammal.
> 
> For a mammal they use cats.
> 
> I still have nightmares about the poor cat.
> 
> The other animals I did not care that much about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather dissect a roast chicken or a prime rib.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with butchering meat.

I butcher deer all the time.

But the poor cat had a grimace on its dead face from the chloroform they gave it to kill it for the bio lab.

Very sad.

Cats are my favorite creatures.

I have also seen bobcats and mountain lions in the wilds.  They are beautiful creatures and at the top of their own food chains -- same as humans are.


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> Nnnalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I know about armadillos is that they are the natural hosts for the leprosy bacteria.
> 
> Best to leave them alone.
> 
> 
> Eating armadillos blamed for leprosy in the South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd never seen one till we got here to MO. They were all over the highway. Instead of splatting they crack across
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I normally slow down for animals, but not brake.
> 
> Braking is dangerous.
> 
> Slowing down is ok.
Click to expand...


I use this back road highway as my own race course. I've never hit anything yet


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did the Armadillo try to cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to look up armadillo, looks like a small animal lol. i dont know why it tried to cross the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To prove it couldn't.  They never make it across. Neither does an Opossum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I know about armadillos is that they are the natural hosts for the leprosy bacteria.
> 
> Best to leave them alone.
> 
> 
> Eating armadillos blamed for leprosy in the South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd never seen one till we got here to MO. They were all over the highway. Instead of splatting they crack across
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I normally slow down for animals, but not brake.
> 
> Braking is dangerous.
> 
> Slowing down is ok.
Click to expand...

I don't brake either. If I miss it and it's edible, I'll chase it into a field.


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> I don't brake either. If I miss it and it's edible, I'll chase it into a field.


One of the funniest titles I ever saw on a book:

White Trash Road Kill Recipes.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...


Mortimer , here is what my drill instructor at boot camp would have asked you:

"Did your parents have any children that lived ??

You are so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece !!

What is your name, Fat Body ?!"


----------



## deannalw

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't brake either. If I miss it and it's edible, I'll chase it into a field.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the funniest titles I ever saw on a book:
> 
> White Trash Road Kill Recipes.
Click to expand...


Years ago I had a roadkill cafe t-shirt


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't brake either. If I miss it and it's edible, I'll chase it into a field.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the funniest titles I ever saw on a book:
> 
> White Trash Road Kill Recipes.
Click to expand...

You can buy Road Kill recipe books at truck stops like Loves, Pilot, Flying J,etc.


----------



## Muhammed

What is the air-speed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## Hossfly

Muhammed said:


> What is the air-speed velocity of a swallow?


Mach2


----------



## deannalw

What is the square root of a banana?


----------



## Hossfly

deannalw said:


> What is the square root of a banana?


Pancake


----------



## MisterBeale

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
Click to expand...

I don't think he can. 

Apparently he didn't read the title of the thread and was completely unaware that he was unintentionally trolling you.

He is under the mistaken impression that some words that have come into use after he was born do not have an agree upon meaning.


----------



## yiostheoy

MisterBeale said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he can.
> 
> Apparently he didn't read the title of the thread and was completely unaware that he was unintentionally trolling you.
> 
> He is under the mistaken impression that some words that have come into use after he was born do not have an agree upon meaning.
Click to expand...

There is a good reason this Fokker is on the iggy list.


----------



## Pogo

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fridge is always relatively clean.
> 
> It's never really full.
> 
> I only use it for current foods and leftovers, and I have the leftovers the next day.
Click to expand...


This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.


----------



## deannalw

Pogo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will any of us lazy sons a bitches clean out the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fridge is always relatively clean.
> 
> It's never really full.
> 
> I only use it for current foods and leftovers, and I have the leftovers the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.
Click to expand...


Uh oh. I hate when that happens


----------



## westwall

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...







What are you wearing


----------



## yiostheoy

Pogo said:


> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.


I am spontaneous when I decide what I want to cook and eat.

Then I normally make planned leftovers for several meals over 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Pogo

yiostheoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.
> 
> 
> 
> I am spontaneous when I decide what I want to cook and eat.
> 
> Then I normally make planned leftovers for several meals over 2 to 3 days.
Click to expand...


This indicates an astounding lack of creativity.

Now me I like to plan about six to twelve seconds in advance.


----------



## MisterBeale

yiostheoy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he can.
> 
> Apparently he didn't read the title of the thread and was completely unaware that he was unintentionally trolling you.
> 
> He is under the mistaken impression that some words that have come into use after he was born do not have an agree upon meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a good reason this Fokker is on the iggy list.
Click to expand...


Some folks need to retreat to safe spaces, especially trolls.

Folks that are able to hang with critical thinkers, spiritually enlightened, and those connected?  These are the people that don't mind having their assumptions, thoughts and behavior challenged. 

I certainly don't mind mine challenged.  Others that put folks on ignore and want their "safe spaces" are like snowflakes and frail little children, worried about cognitive dissonance that might be caused by their fragile world view they have constructed.

Most folks have a generally agreed upon idea of what trolling is, and you have done it, and do it, with out meaning to, often.  In fact, many times, you troll yourself.  I still think your pretty cool though.  I like intelligent folk.

"The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help. 
Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve deceiving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccessful troll."
Urban Dictionary: trolling






(You'll never be a better troll than I though.  I take the lesson from Socrates quite seriously, and have no compunction about trolling myself.)


----------



## MisterBeale

Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?

Even if they were of a personal nature?


----------



## yiostheoy

MisterBeale said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he can.
> 
> Apparently he didn't read the title of the thread and was completely unaware that he was unintentionally trolling you.
> 
> He is under the mistaken impression that some words that have come into use after he was born do not have an agree upon meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a good reason this Fokker is on the iggy list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some folks need to retreat to safe spaces, especially trolls.
> 
> Folks that are able to hang with critical thinkers, spiritually enlightened, and those connected?  These are the people that don't mind having their assumptions, thoughts and behavior challenged.
> 
> I certainly don't mind mine challenged.  Others that put folks on ignore and want their "safe spaces" are like snowflakes and frail little children, worried about cognitive dissonance that might be caused by their fragile world view they have constructed.
> 
> Most folks have a generally agreed upon idea of what trolling is, and you have done it, and do it, with out meaning to, often.  In fact, many times, you troll yourself.  I still think your pretty cool though.  I like intelligent folk.
> 
> "The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help.
> Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve deceiving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccessful troll."
> Urban Dictionary: trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll never be a better troll than I though.  I take the lesson from Socrates quite seriously, and have no compunction about trolling myself.)
Click to expand...

This kid is obviously (1) in high school and (2) psychologically troubled.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wearing
Click to expand...



"Thin".


----------



## yiostheoy

Pogo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.
> 
> 
> 
> I am spontaneous when I decide what I want to cook and eat.
> 
> Then I normally make planned leftovers for several meals over 2 to 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding lack of creativity.
> 
> Now me I like to plan about six to twelve seconds in advance.
Click to expand...

I plan everything.

We Greeks are very cerebral about that.

The Russians get that from us too.

When I wake in the morning the first thing I do is look at the clock.

Next I decide what to do next.

Then I plan my whole day all out from my first step out of bed.


----------



## Pogo

yiostheoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.
> 
> 
> 
> I am spontaneous when I decide what I want to cook and eat.
> 
> Then I normally make planned leftovers for several meals over 2 to 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding lack of creativity.
> 
> Now me I like to plan about six to twelve seconds in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan everything.
> 
> We Greeks are very cerebral about that.
> 
> The Russians get that from us too.
> 
> When I wake in the morning the first thing I do is look at the clock.
> 
> Next I decide what to do next.
> 
> Then I plan my whole day all out from my first step out of bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

yiostheoy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Yiostheoy trolling your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question only he can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he can.
> 
> Apparently he didn't read the title of the thread and was completely unaware that he was unintentionally trolling you.
> 
> He is under the mistaken impression that some words that have come into use after he was born do not have an agree upon meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a good reason this Fokker is on the iggy list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some folks need to retreat to safe spaces, especially trolls.
> 
> Folks that are able to hang with critical thinkers, spiritually enlightened, and those connected?  These are the people that don't mind having their assumptions, thoughts and behavior challenged.
> 
> I certainly don't mind mine challenged.  Others that put folks on ignore and want their "safe spaces" are like snowflakes and frail little children, worried about cognitive dissonance that might be caused by their fragile world view they have constructed.
> 
> Most folks have a generally agreed upon idea of what trolling is, and you have done it, and do it, with out meaning to, often.  In fact, many times, you troll yourself.  I still think your pretty cool though.  I like intelligent folk.
> 
> "The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help.
> Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve deceiving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccessful troll."
> Urban Dictionary: trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll never be a better troll than I though.  I take the lesson from Socrates quite seriously, and have no compunction about trolling myself.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kid is obviously (1) in high school and (2) psychologically troubled.
Click to expand...

One out of two isn't bad.


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding dearth of spontaneity.
> 
> 
> 
> I am spontaneous when I decide what I want to cook and eat.
> 
> Then I normally make planned leftovers for several meals over 2 to 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This indicates an astounding lack of creativity.
> 
> Now me I like to plan about six to twelve seconds in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan everything.
> 
> We Greeks are very cerebral about that.
> 
> The Russians get that from us too.
> 
> When I wake in the morning the first thing I do is look at the clock.
> 
> Next I decide what to do next.
> 
> Then I plan my whole day all out from my first step out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next. Next I decide what to do next.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fail to plan and plan to fail.


----------



## DarkFury

yiostheoy said:


> Fail to plan and plan to fail.


*I like the way Greeks cook lamb and a splash of uzo now and then is good.*


----------



## MisterBeale

yiostheoy said:


> Fail to plan and plan to fail.


----------



## IsaacNewton

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. Or if that is gonna take a while, what is the value of Pi to the last decimal point.

And if all that is beyond your ken...paper or plastic?


----------



## yiostheoy

A woodchuck would chuck
All the wood a woodchuck would chuck
If a woodchuck would chuck wood.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey


Much more than you.  You ought to see the private meetings here just since Chaffetz said he will be leaving early.  He is look for private employment, and he could be gone before 1 June.


----------



## Tilly

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...


Why are you obsessed with race?


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?



Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.
Click to expand...


Do you believe in God, are you a member of an organized religion?


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God, are you a member of an organized religion?
Click to expand...


I do believe in God. Im member of the eastern orthodox church. Eastern Orthodox Church - Wikipedia


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mortimer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe.

You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology


----------



## Bob Blaylock

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
Click to expand...


  If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Also, Jake is a catchall name for about 15 or 20 separate posters at USMB


----------



## Mortimer

Tilly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with race?
Click to expand...


I really dont know myself "why". Many people have a interest which borders obsession, maybe not race but something else. As a child I was obsessed with Sci Fiction movies, at home I watched all the Star Trek serials and then in school I would 24/7 talk about it and pissed of the people, now I talk about race.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...

Is there a question in that somewhere for Mortimer ??


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know myself "why". Many people have a interest which borders obsession, maybe not race but something else. As a child I was obsessed with Sci Fiction movies, at home I watched all the Star Trek serials and then in school I would 24/7 talk about it and pissed of the people, now I talk about race.
Click to expand...

Don't mention it while you visit the USA.

Otherwise people will think/know that you are obsessed.

It's a form of OCD.  You have it.  In spades.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God, are you a member of an organized religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe in God. Im member of the eastern orthodox church. Eastern Orthodox Church - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Do you think God is a Gypsy?

Why or why not?


----------



## Mortimer

yiostheoy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God, are you a member of an organized religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe in God. Im member of the eastern orthodox church. Eastern Orthodox Church - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think God is a Gypsy?
> 
> Why or why not?
Click to expand...


No, I dont believe that. God is not a human. Im not ethnocentric.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

yiostheoy said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a question in that somewhere for Mortimer ??
Click to expand...


  Let's ask him.

  Hey, Mortimer—is there a question in there for you?


----------



## Mortimer

Bob Blaylock said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a question in that somewhere for Mortimer ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's ask him.
> 
> Hey, @Mortimer—is there a question in there for you?
Click to expand...


Didnt noticed one, but its ok.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mortimer, did you know STTAB?


----------



## Mortimer

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mortimer, did you know STTAB?



I dont know what STTAB means?


----------



## miketx

Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?


----------



## Mortimer

miketx said:


> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?



You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.


----------



## miketx

Mortimer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
Click to expand...

I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.
Click to expand...


IKR! He reminds me of Dante


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.
Click to expand...

You noticed that too, huh, prison guard ?!

Very observant.

Bravo !!


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
Click to expand...

miketx is sort of like a fly buzzing around everywhere.

They look for sh!t.

He is good at finding it.


----------



## Mortimer

yiostheoy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> miketx is sort of like a fly buzzing around everywhere.
> 
> They look for sh!t.
> 
> He is good at finding it.
Click to expand...


Does that mean Im shit or my topics are shit?


----------



## Mortimer

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.
Click to expand...


maybe, but its not against the rules.


----------



## miketx

Mortimer said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> miketx is sort of like a fly buzzing around everywhere.
> 
> They look for sh!t.
> 
> He is good at finding it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean Im shit or my topics are shit?
Click to expand...

What's the dif?


----------



## miketx

Mortimer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe, but its not against the rules.
Click to expand...

NO, it but it goes against the grain. Why don't you just go do whatever it is you are always crying about and stfu?


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> Does that mean Im shit or my topics are shit?


Everybody gets to post.

Enjoy your 15 mins of fame.


----------



## Mortimer

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't mortimer shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like me? Im sorry If I triggered you with my threads, I can be repetitive but I write what interests me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Then you must be interested in yourself. What a weirdo. You are the only thing you ever post about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe, but its not against the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, it but it goes against the grain. Why don't you just go do whatever it is you are always crying about and stfu?
Click to expand...


Dont try to chase me away. I post here and if you dont like it ignore my threads.


----------



## Mortimer

yiostheoy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Im shit or my topics are shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody gets to post.
> 
> Enjoy your 15 mins of fame.
Click to expand...


Thats why you are the one with the most posts.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...


Do you like Slobo?


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Im shit or my topics are shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody gets to post.
> 
> Enjoy your 15 mins of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why you are the one with the most posts.
Click to expand...

I am the one with the most posts because I am the one with the most time on my hands.

I am really busy in January, April, July, and October.

The rest of the year I have lots of time on my hands.

Right now it is raining really hard here most of the time.

Recently we had lots of deep snow.

That's why I am stuck indoors.

Otherwise I would be outdoors hunting for deer with my camera.

In the fall I will return to hunt with my rifle.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> Dont try to chase me away [ miketx ]. I post here and if you dont like it ignore my threads.



I told miketx the same thing but he replied that he was too tough to be daunted.

Then he began to mention all sorts of body parts and orifices.

Brace yourself Mortimer .


----------



## MisterBeale

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of your answers in this thread honest, and would they be honest?
> 
> Even if they were of a personal nature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are honest 99% but if its too personal i might not answer to protect myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God, are you a member of an organized religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe in God. Im member of the eastern orthodox church. Eastern Orthodox Church - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I'm familiar.  I've studied them all.  

Every father's day my son and I attend the Greek festival at the Orthodox Church in the next county.  Food, dancing, music. . . . it's wonderful.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bob Blaylock said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...

True, mainstream GOP do make you pretenders, Bob Blaylock and CrusaderFrank, accountable for anti-Republican behavior.  You are hangers on in the Party, not the real thing at all.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank knows that I am GOP, that I have no socks, and that he is a failure as a Republican.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JackassStarkey said:


> True, mainstream GOP do make you pretenders, Bob Blaylock and CrusaderFrank, accountable for anti-Republican behavior.  You are hangers on in the Party, not the real thing at all.







JackassStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank knows that I am GOP, that I have no socks, and that he is a failure as a Republican.


----------



## MisterBeale

Are your parents still alive, and are they still married?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, that's what the retards at the center for disillusional alt right cucks do, Bob. ^^^


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe.
> 
> You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Bruce Jenner can _“identify as a woman”_, and we are obligated to treat that as valid, in spite of the obvious biological evidence to the contrary or else be branded as hateful, ignorant bigots, then surely JackassStarkey can likewise _“identify as a Republican”_, imposing on us the same obligation to treat that as valid in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, mainstream GOP do make you pretenders, Bob Blaylock and CrusaderFrank, accountable for anti-Republican behavior.  You are hangers on in the Party, not the real thing at all.
Click to expand...


What was that Nat?


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, that's what the retards at the center for disillusional alt right cucks do, Bob. ^^^


Was/is there a question in this for Mortimer ??


----------



## MisterBeale

Mortimer, in your opinion, which group of people do you think has historically faced more discrimination, hate and a higher level of prejudice, the Jews, or the Romani?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what the retards at the center for disillusional alt right cucks do, Bob. ^^^ [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Was/is there a question in this for Mortimer ??
Click to expand...


  Ask him.

  Hey, Mortimer, is there a question in there for you?


----------



## yiostheoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what the retards at the center for disillusional alt right cucks do, Bob. ^^^ [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Was/is there a question in this for Mortimer ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him.
> 
> Hey, Mortimer, is there a question in there for you?
Click to expand...

Ironic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Q. Was Klimts painting of Adele Bauer really worth $130,000,000


----------



## Mortimer

Bleipriester said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Slobo?
Click to expand...


Neither like nor dislike. I dont think he was evil though like thought in western media.


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Are your parents still alive, and are they still married?



My father died in August 2015. But they were never seperated or divorced, they were married until my father died.


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Mortimer, in your opinion, which group of people do you think has historically faced more discrimination, hate and a higher level of prejudice, the Jews, or the Romani?



Im not sure. Its a difficult question. Right now its the Romani Im sure, Jews do well. But historically I dont know.


----------



## MisterBeale

Mortimer said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your parents still alive, and are they still married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father died in August 2015. But they were never seperated or divorced, they were married until my father died.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your loss.  I hope you and your mother have been managing.

Your profile says, location:  good old south.  US, or EU?


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your parents still alive, and are they still married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father died in August 2015. But they were never seperated or divorced, they were married until my father died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.  I hope you and your mother have been managing.
> 
> Your profile says, location:  good old south.  US, or EU?
Click to expand...


It means USA, but it is false information. I actually live in EU, in Central Europe, Austria and never have been to USA.


----------



## deannalw

CrusaderFrank said:


> [QUOTEcentrier, post: 17097183, member: 25218"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Just how much of a Republican is JakeStarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know him, sorry, cant answer. If he says he is Republican he probably is.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe.

You should know that Jake have never once supported any Conservative position r policy, is in favor of a Communistic Single Payer healthcare system, said Trump had no chance, and is the first to respond and defend against any post critical of Progressive thought or ideology[/QUOTE]

Yeah, but in his head he's a conservative progressive with lefty liberal republican viewpoints


----------



## esthermoon

Mortimer said:


> As the topic title...


Hi Mortimer 
How did you spend your last weekend?


----------



## Mortimer

esthermoon said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the topic title...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mortimer
> How did you spend your last weekend?
Click to expand...


Nothing specialy, just at home.


----------



## esthermoon

Same here


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, Mortimer — Do you know what the most disgusting number is?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hey, Mortimer — Do you know what the most disgusting number is?



  It's two hundred eighty-eight,.  That's the most disgusting number because it is two [too] gross.


----------



## Lewdog

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Mortimer — Do you know what the most disgusting number is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's two hundred eighty-eight,.  That's the most disgusting number because it is two [too] gross.
Click to expand...


Wrong, it's 789.  Because Seven ate Nine.


----------



## Tilly

Dearest Mortimer, do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Crixus

Mortimer said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> It's a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree, this is what I believe in. You are free to believe something else.
Click to expand...



Why is it so hard to get fat kids to run with out having to threaten to kill them?


----------



## Mortimer

Tilly said:


> Dearest Mortimer, do you have any hobbies?



Yes. My hobbies are internet and TV.


----------



## Mortimer

Crixus said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> It's a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree, this is what I believe in. You are free to believe something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to get fat kids to run with out having to threaten to kill them?
Click to expand...


Probably because fat people have a hard time running, I cant run myself only slowly walk.


----------



## Vastator

When was the last time you got into a fight?


----------



## Mortimer

Vastator said:


> When was the last time you got into a fight?



I never got really into a serious fight. A bit "wrestling" in school maybe. Once I got punched in the head, and i had headache for a few days. I was drunk and made fun of some people in a pub, I called out a guy and said his girlfriend is a whore. He came at me and punched me in the head.


----------



## Crixus

Mortimer said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is The Meaning of Life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to serve God. We were created by God out of dust and to dust we will return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> It's a movie that the Monty Python bunch made in the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree, this is what I believe in. You are free to believe something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to get fat kids to run with out having to threaten to kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because fat people have a hard time running, I cant run myself only slowly walk.
Click to expand...



 Ack in high school this kid weighed like 290, but man could sprint.


----------



## Mortimer

Go ahead. The thread needs revival.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mortimer said:


> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.



  If you were employed by a pirate, to sell corn on the cob, what price would you charge for it?


----------



## Michelle420

What American city would you visit if you could and why?


----------



## Mortimer

Bob Blaylock said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were employed by a pirate, to sell corn on the cob, what price would you charge for it?
Click to expand...


Maybe 10$ eatch. I first wanted to say 5 $ but changed my mind as I could make negatives probably.


----------



## Mortimer

drifter said:


> What American city would you visit if you could and why?



All of them, but probably right now comes to mind. Miami, Chicago, Washington, New York, Los Angeles, Houston. In no particular order.


----------



## Michelle420

Have you ever smoked weed?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mortimer said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were employed by a pirate, to sell corn on the cob, what price would you charge for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 10$ eatch. I first wanted to say 5 $ but changed my mind as I could make negatives probably.
Click to expand...


  No, you would sell each cob for a dollar.  You'd be selling it for a buck an ear.


----------



## Mortimer

drifter said:


> Have you ever smoked weed?



Yes as teenager and twenty year old.


----------



## MisterBeale

Do you believe that humans are causing the planet to get warmer and the oceans to rise?


----------



## miketx




----------



## Muhammed

Mortimer, why did you first tell us that you were Samoan, and then later say that you are Serbian?


----------



## Meathead

Who put the "bomp" in the bomp sha bomp bomp bomp?


----------



## Muhammed

Meathead said:


> Who put the "bomp" in the bomp sha bomp bomp bomp?


The same guy who put the ram in the rama lama ding dong.


----------



## Meathead

Muhammed said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who put the "bomp" in the bomp sha bomp bomp bomp?
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who put the ram in the rama lama ding dong.
Click to expand...

Who was that man?


----------



## Muhammed

Meathead said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who put the "bomp" in the bomp sha bomp bomp bomp?
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who put the ram in the rama lama ding dong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was that man?
Click to expand...

Otis Day


----------



## Hossfly

Meathead said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who put the "bomp" in the bomp sha bomp bomp bomp?
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who put the ram in the rama lama ding dong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was that man?
Click to expand...

"....I want to shake his hand. He made my baby fall in love with me."


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.


Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
What is that white stuff in chicken shit?


----------



## Hossfly

BTW Mortimer , with that shirt and tie, you look like a football coach.


----------



## Camp

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
> What is that white stuff in chicken shit?
Click to expand...

If Mort cannot answer that question, I can.


----------



## Crixus

I got a question. If my Aunt had balls should she REALLY be my uncle, or just an old cow with nuts ?


----------



## Mortimer

MisterBeale said:


> Do you believe that humans are causing the planet to get warmer and the oceans to rise?



Im not sure, Its beyond my possibility to know for sure, but most of people do believe it even russians and chinese only some americans like Trump dont believe it. I can imagine it definitely to be true.


----------



## Mortimer

Muhammed said:


> Mortimer, why did you first tell us that you were Samoan, and then later say that you are Serbian?



Bro we discussed this before. I never said Im Samoan. You construed this. You said I look Samoan and I said "ok" and then you said that I introduced myself as actual Samoan, I just understood it that you said I look Samoan but not that Im actually one. I dont even know what Samoans look like as there are not many in Austria. Its like someone says "I look mexican or central american" but its different then being actually one. I never said Im Samoan.


----------



## Mortimer

Camp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
> What is that white stuff in chicken shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mort cannot answer that question, I can.
Click to expand...


Yes I cannot answer this questions, sorry. I hope for more questions which I can answer.


----------



## xotoxi

Have you ever eaten your own poop?

And if so, why?


----------



## Mortimer

xotoxi said:


> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?



no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Do you support Merkel's Muslims?


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
> What is that white stuff in chicken shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mort cannot answer that question, I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I cannot answer this questions, sorry. I hope for more questions which I can answer.
Click to expand...


Here's an easy one, Mortimer. 

On a Friday, when the little hand is on 5 and the big hand is on 12, what is the time?


----------



## Mortimer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Do you support Merkel's Muslims?



no i dont.


----------



## Mortimer

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
> What is that white stuff in chicken shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mort cannot answer that question, I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I cannot answer this questions, sorry. I hope for more questions which I can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an easy one, Mortimer.
> 
> On a Friday, when the little hand is on 5 and the big hand is on 12, what is the time?
Click to expand...


5 o*clock?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mortimer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Merkel's Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont.
Click to expand...


What phenotype do you think Chelsea Clinton is?


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. The thread needs revival.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Mortimer, maybe you can answer a burning question.
> What is that white stuff in chicken shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mort cannot answer that question, I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I cannot answer this questions, sorry. I hope for more questions which I can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an easy one, Mortimer.
> 
> On a Friday, when the little hand is on 5 and the big hand is on 12, what is the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 o*clock?
Click to expand...


Close but no cigar.   It's MILLER TIME!!!!


----------



## Mortimer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Merkel's Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What phenotype do you think Chelsea Clinton is?
Click to expand...


Celtic Nordic with slight Brünn. And she is beautiful.


----------



## Camp

Mortimer said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.
Click to expand...

Birds poo and piss at the same time from the same digestive system. The white stuff is urine mixed in with the poo. Now you know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mortimer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Merkel's Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What phenotype do you think Chelsea Clinton is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celtic Nordic with slight Brünn. And she is beautiful.
Click to expand...


Do you think you have some Celtic Nordic in your phenotype?


----------



## xotoxi

Mortimer said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.
Click to expand...



You want a good question...

How long does it take to turn raw sewage into fertilizer?  Explain the step by step process.


----------



## Mortimer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Merkel's Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What phenotype do you think Chelsea Clinton is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celtic Nordic with slight Brünn. And she is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think you have some Celtic Nordic in your phenotype?
Click to expand...


lol no, not at all. i think i have some alpinid in my phenotype and dinaric though but also something non-european like indid.


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did you first tell us that you were Samoan, and then later say that you are Serbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro we discussed this before. I never said Im Samoan. You construed this. You said I look Samoan and I said "ok" and then you said that I introduced myself as actual Samoan, I just understood it that you said I look Samoan but not that Im actually one. I dont even know what Samoans look like as there are not many in Austria. Its like someone says "I look mexican or central american" but its different then being actually one. I never said Im Samoan.
Click to expand...


Mortimer 

Typical Samoan Men



















​


----------



## Borillar

Do you have any good recipes for Sarma?


----------



## Mortimer

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did you first tell us that you were Samoan, and then later say that you are Serbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro we discussed this before. I never said Im Samoan. You construed this. You said I look Samoan and I said "ok" and then you said that I introduced myself as actual Samoan, I just understood it that you said I look Samoan but not that Im actually one. I dont even know what Samoans look like as there are not many in Austria. Its like someone says "I look mexican or central american" but its different then being actually one. I never said Im Samoan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortimer
> 
> Typical Samoan Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I think they look different then me, but its ok if someone thinks they look like me. Afterall I have black hair and im fat. So I see that some could believe it, but I never introduced myself as Samoan.


----------



## Mortimer

Borillar said:


> Do you have any good recipes for Sarma?



No. But I can ask my mum, My mum cooks for me. You can google Sarma recipe too. Sarma (stuffed cabbage rolls)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Do you approve of this dance music video, Morti?


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer, why did you first tell us that you were Samoan, and then later say that you are Serbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro we discussed this before. I never said Im Samoan. You construed this. You said I look Samoan and I said "ok" and then you said that I introduced myself as actual Samoan, I just understood it that you said I look Samoan but not that Im actually one. I dont even know what Samoans look like as there are not many in Austria. Its like someone says "I look mexican or central american" but its different then being actually one. I never said Im Samoan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mortimer
> 
> Typical Samoan Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they look different then me, but its ok if someone thinks they look like me. Afterall I have black hair and im fat. So I see that some could believe it, but I never introduced myself as Samoan.
Click to expand...


I remember that exchange.


----------



## Mortimer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Do you approve of this dance music video, Morti?



Quiete funky. I approve.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Ringel05 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what good are ya?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

deannalw said:


> el05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna fart.  Can you catch it and turn it purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a FLIR. The air around your pooter will light up pretty
Click to expand...

This is going to get interesting.

Please do tell.

For scientific curiosity.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer... why is it worms are so suicidal? I mean.... they got both sexes so they can fuck themselves. You'd think just that would be enough to life for, but noooo.
> Every time it rains they can't wait to breech the ground surface like a dolfin in the ocean just to land in a puddle and drown you see other wormy suicides when they Scraggle their nasty asses across hot pavement and fry.
> Wormss haunt me so
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a common topic in Biology 101 in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stayed away from biology in college. I knew they'd try to make me cut a cow eyeball or yaks balls or something nasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to dissect a worm, a fish, an amphibian, a reptile, a bird, and a mammal.
> 
> For a mammal they use cats.
> 
> I still have nightmares about the poor cat.
> 
> The other animals I did not care that much about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather dissect a roast chicken or a prime rib.
Click to expand...

Often...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Muhammed said:


> What is the air-speed velocity of a swallow?


Unladen?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

deannalw said:


> What is the square root of a banana?


Deep?


----------



## xotoxi

Why are dead humans called corpses while dead animals are called carcasses?


----------



## Crixus

Camp said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds poo and piss at the same time from the same digestive system. The white stuff is urine mixed in with the poo. Now you know.
Click to expand...



Out of curiosity, are you an "ologist" of some type? Bird watcher or herp collected? Mortimer, Camp typically don't respond to me unless it's to tell me to go blow a goat. Anyway, is Camp an ornithologist or herpatologist and if yes, pro or hobbyist?


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Hey Mort, I have a question. Wisconsin here. Figuratively speaking, suppose you were in a car, traveling at the speed of light, and you turned the headlights on. What would happen?


----------



## Muhammed

Yousaidwhat said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the air-speed velocity of a swallow?
> 
> 
> 
> Unladen?
Click to expand...

Laden with a coconut.


----------



## Mortimer

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Hey Mort, I have a question. Wisconsin here. Figuratively speaking, suppose you were in a car, traveling at the speed of light, and you turned the headlights on. What would happen?



I really dont know. What would happen?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tell me the meaning of life to a Roma from Serbia?


----------



## Mortimer

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tell me the meaning of life to a Roma from Serbia?



To cherish the moment because life is short.


----------



## Hossfly

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Hey Mort, I have a question. Wisconsin here. Figuratively speaking, suppose you were in a car, traveling at the speed of light, and you turned the headlights on. What would happen?


Probably the light from the headlights would shoot your eye out.


----------



## Camp

Crixus said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds poo and piss at the same time from the same digestive system. The white stuff is urine mixed in with the poo. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you an "ologist" of some type? Bird watcher or herp collected? Mortimer, Camp typically don't respond to me unless it's to tell me to go blow a goat. Anyway, is Camp an ornithologist or herpatologist and if yes, pro or hobbyist?
Click to expand...

I have had some farming experience. Raising chickens and turkeys was part of that. A veterinarian told me what I posted, but I googled it to make sure I could back up what I posted. So, you can Google it yourself if you have doubts.


----------



## Windparadox

Mortimer said:


> I really dont know. What would happen?


`
Beats me. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Windparadox

Hossfly said:


> Probably the light from the headlights would shoot your eye out.


`
Or something worser.....like rip apart the very fabric work of time/space.


----------



## Crixus

Camp said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever eaten your own poop?
> 
> And if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no never. common man, and others ask me good questions. not whats that white stuff in chicken shit and have you eaten your own poop i saw a few good questions already, so please do it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds poo and piss at the same time from the same digestive system. The white stuff is urine mixed in with the poo. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you an "ologist" of some type? Bird watcher or herp collected? Mortimer, Camp typically don't respond to me unless it's to tell me to go blow a goat. Anyway, is Camp an ornithologist or herpatologist and if yes, pro or hobbyist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some farming experience. Raising chickens and turkeys was part of that. A veterinarian told me what I posted, but I googled it to make sure I could back up what I posted. So, you can Google it yourself if you have doubts.
Click to expand...



None at all. So you know, it's the same for reptiles.


----------

